# Happy Birthday PuritanCovenanter!



## Scot (Feb 4, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## dudley (Feb 4, 2011)

Happy Birtday brother


----------



## Ivan (Feb 5, 2011)

Randy, you get two threads! Well, okay. Happy Birthday a second time!


----------



## Scot (Feb 5, 2011)

This one was started first!


----------



## Ivan (Feb 5, 2011)

But it's not the 'official' one.


----------



## Scot (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 5, 2011)

ROAD TRIP!!! I hear we got a convoy heading to Indy for the occassion (and we all need a place to sleep and we're already hungry!)


----------



## baron (Feb 5, 2011)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 6, 2011)

Road trips to Indy are always filled with a free place to spend the night. Even with kids. Kids eat free. LOL

Thanks for the birthday wishes. i went out of town to race slot cars with my buddy Kevin. We had a blast. Today Mom makes dinner and a cake. 

Most Churches here in Indy are closed today. I am headed to Church. Ours is hard core. Woo Hoo. Have a great Sabbath.


----------

